# Echolot und Bellyboot?



## Kurzer (24. Juni 2005)

Moin Boardis,#h 

ich hab da mal ne Frage|kopfkrat . Gibt es auf dem Markt Echolote für den Einsatz auf Belly's#c ? 

Wäre toll wenn Ihr mir da Tips geben könntet!#6 

Gruß|wavey:

Daniel


----------



## HD4ever (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Echolot und Bellyboot?*

sind ganz normale Echolote wie für das Boot auch !!!   |supergri
hab ich schon im Einsatz gesehen.... Kabel und Bakterie hinten in die Tasche rein, kleinen Halter für den Geben gebastelt und damit war der Kollege mit der Spinnrute auf der Zanderpirsch....


----------



## Lachsy (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Echolot und Bellyboot?*

hi kurzer, schau mal  hier siehte den geber unterm echolot vom Hannes vom barsch-alarm






mfg Lachsy


----------



## Kurzer (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Echolot und Bellyboot?*

Hallo Jörg,

das ging aber Fix, DANKE Dir! Hast Du noch nen Tip welches Fabrikat sich für nen Belly am besten eignet?

Gruß


----------



## HD4ever (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Echolot und Bellyboot?*

tja.... ich sag mal das du mit dem Cuda 168 ( im Angelwochetest mit gut) oder besser mit dem Lowrance X51/X52 wohl schon was gutes für akzeptablen Preis hast !!!
mehr mußt du nicht ausgeben !
das Lowrance hat ein paar mehr Graustufen und dementsprechen bessere Auflösung auf dem display...aber für die goundline und die Bodenstuktur reicht das andere auch völlig..... für den Einsatz bis 20m Wassertiefe kannst eigendlich fast alles nehmen !


----------



## Kurzer (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Echolot und Bellyboot?*

Dank auch Dir Lachsy für den Tip. 

@Jörg

hab grad mal nen bißchen rumgegoogelt und tatsächlich diese Geräte gefunden. Wie groß sind die Akkus für diese Geräte?

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## HD4ever (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Echolot und Bellyboot?*

ich denke für dein Bellyboot brauchst du kein portables weil du eh keinen Platz für den Koffer hast....
also holst du dir bei ebay ne kleine gel Batterie.... gibts für wenig Geld und kannst damit ein paar Tage rumloten ...  |bla:   ich hab glaub ich eine mit 12 Ah für mein Boot, aber eine Numemr kleiner reicht auch völlig
aufladen mit nem normalen Ladegerät dann


----------



## Kurzer (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Echolot und Bellyboot?*

Ne Gelbatterie?! Das ist doch die Lösung für mein Platzproblem auf dem Belly!

GANZ GANZ DICKES DANKE SCHÖN!!!! Jörg!

Gruß


----------



## HD4ever (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Echolot und Bellyboot?*

keine  Ursache !!!
 ich habe* so *eine ähnliche  ... viel Erfolg danit !!


----------



## Kurzer (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Echolot und Bellyboot?*

Hallo Jörg,

Du bist einfach klasse, sollten wir uns persönlich mal kennenlernen bin ich Dir nen Bier schuldig!

Gruß


----------



## HD4ever (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Echolot und Bellyboot?*

|rotwerden  ......  keine Ursache !
aba lecker Bierchen ist logo immer gut :q


----------



## goeddoek (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Echolot und Bellyboot?*

Jörg - Du büst een goeden  #6 

Nicht nur, daß Du die Frage vom Kurzen beantwortet hast.Meine gleich mit.

Solltest Du mal in Oldenburg i.O. sein gibt's von mir ein Jever  :q


----------



## HD4ever (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Echolot und Bellyboot?*



			
				goeddoek schrieb:
			
		

> Jörg - Du büst een goeden  #6
> 
> Nicht nur, daß Du die Frage vom Kurzen beantwortet hast.Meine gleich mit.
> 
> Solltest Du mal in Oldenburg i.O. sein gibt's von mir ein Jever  :q




cool !!!  gleich noch eins ...  |supergri|supergri|supergri 
viel Erfolg wünsche ich euch damit !!!   #6


----------



## Kurzer (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Echolot und Bellyboot?*

Hallo Jörg,

mein neues Belly kommt diese Woche#6 , hab mir am Samstag auch schon diverse Echolots angesehen. Dein Tip diesbezüglich war Gold wert. Werde Dich über meine erst Bellytour dieses Jahr informieren!

Danke noch mal und Gruß|wavey: 

Daniel


----------



## Dxlfxn (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Echolot und Bellyboot?*

Hallo Bellyboater,

mal ein kleiner Gedanke zwischendurch: Ich bin kein Fachmann, weiß aber, dass elektronische Abstrahlungen nicht immer sehr gesund sind, insbesondere nicht, wenn diese sehr dicht an bestimmten Körperteilen erfolgen. Da diese sich dann ja sehr nahe der Strahlungsquelle im Wasser befinden... |rotwerden


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Echolot und Bellyboot?*

Ich hab mal mein potables echolot mit zwei spanngurten am belly befestigt. dazu eine geberstange hinten verzurrt. ging sehr gut. mit der strahlung hatte ich keine probleme, alle wichtigen körperfunktionen sind erhalten geblieben..:q :q 

info: ab 30.06. gibt es geräteflossen für 19,99 euro bei lidl zu kaufen.
gruß robert#h


----------



## Kurzer (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Echolot und Bellyboot?*

Hallo Robert,

Flossen hab ich schon (bin leidenschaftlicher Schorchler) Geräteflossen natürlich auch. Die Idee mit dem Geber ist nicht verkehrt, hast Du evtl. nen Bild davon?

Gruß


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Echolot und Bellyboot?*

Ein bild hab ich leider nicht davon. den geber hab ich einfach an einem stück alten besenstiel festgeschraubt. am belly sind ja einige laschen angebracht, daran hab ich den stiel mit spanngummis fixiert. nicht professionell aber funktionell..

gruß robert#h


----------



## THD (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Echolot und Bellyboot?*

Hallo und sorry, das ich mich hier einmische.
Bin kein Bellyangler, angele aber immer mehr von aufblasbaren Kajak und mache mir gerade auch Gedanken über ein Echolot.

Was haltet ihr den davon:
http://www.fischfinder-shop.de/p113.html
Ich denke an die Modelle 1200 und 2255
Müsste für euch doch auch Vorteile haben, keine schweren Akkus, keine Kabel, Geber ist schon fest ?
Und die Sidefinder Funktion wäre ja auch hilfreich, Buddy 2255 auch mit Kompass und Wassertemperaturanzeige.
Anbringung dürfte doch auch kein Problem sein.

Schreibt bitte mal eure Meinung dazu.

Dank und Gruß
THD


----------



## Kurzer (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Echolot und Bellyboot?*

Hallo Boardis,

Hier gehts zu den ersten Bildern meines neuen Belly's!#6 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=807549#post807549

Danke an alle die mir Tips gegeben haben und vor allem dem Rudlinger der mir das Teil zu nem sagenhaftem Preis besorgt hat!#6 #6 #6 

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Kai D90 (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Echolot und Bellyboot?*

Servus,

ich bin auch mit meinem BB und Echolot (X125)unterwegs. 
Den Geber habe ich auf so eine Art Hartschaum aufgeschraubt und Locker mit Kabelbindern am BB befestigt. Dadurch liegt er immer optimal auf dem Wasser, egal wie schief das Boot auch liegt!


----------



## Kurzer (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Echolot und Bellyboot?*

Hallo Kai,

mein nächstes Projekt am Belly ist die Montage eines Echolotes. Aber alles nach und nach, ganz billig sind die Teile ja nicht|uhoh: . Funktioniert das mit dem Echo und dem Belly bei Dir gut?

Wenn ich soweit bin stelle ich euch wieder Bilder rein.

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Kai D90 (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Echolot und Bellyboot?*

Das funktioniert so gut, dass ich das Lot jedes mal montiere, selbst wenn ich nur kurz raus muss um Bojen zu setzen bzw. Reißleinen anzubringen.

Macht echt Spaß!


----------



## köderfischer (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: Echolot und Bellyboot?*

Echolot und BEllyboot macht super Spaß zusammen!
Ist echt zu empfehlen, das ganze Kabel gedöns und der akku passen locker in die seitentasche. Ich habe meinen geber mit "schnell Spannern" :q an der linken Rumpfseite befestigt, klappt super, aber halt nicht die hand direkt unter den geber wenn das echolot an ist, dann gibts eine geballert. Das Display hab ich auf eine art holzkonstruktion aufgeschraubt, frei in alle richtungen dreh und schwenkbar so wie die sonne halt eben steht.. und da sitzt auch der akku drin. Hab einen 12 volt 8ampere bleigel akku, der reicht lange lange lange.. und wiegt die hälfte einer Motorrad Batterie.
Wenn du das erste mal ein großes Wallerecho direkt unter Dir oder sogar einen aufsteigen siehst wird Dir ganz anders, aber das ist ja gerade der Reiz beim Bellyboot. Wir Bellybootangler sind schon echt knallharte Typen die vor nichts Angst haben :q:q:q#h


----------



## Kurzer (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Echolot und Bellyboot?*

Moin Köderfisch,

das glaube ich Dir sofort und ungesehen. Wenn man erstmal nen dicken Waller auf dem Echo unter dem Belly sieht wird's bestimmt warm in der Wathose:q . Diese Woche werde ich den ersten Stapellauf wagen. Das Wetter und die Wetterprogonse sieht gut aus:g . Werde natürlich berichten!#6 

Gruß

Daniel


----------

